# New cashback website: bethrifty.ie



## Kine (16 Apr 2009)

OK, I'm lazy, so just copying the info I saw. I've no affiliation, and haven't even clicked the link yet, but I'm sure people will post feedback when they try it!:

A new Irish website that has pledged to help Irish shoppers fight the recession has been launched today.

BeThrifty.ie is up and running and promises to save its members money by paying them cashback when they shop online.

The cashback can be earned by registering at *www.bethrifty.ie.* After registering, members can browse a wide selection of stores from Ireland and beyond that sell everything from mobile phones to CDs and holidays.

By simply visiting the stores through the website, the member will earn cashback on their purchases. The cashback is set at either a fixed amount per sale (up to €70) or a percentage (up to 20%).

The site's owners are accountants and IT graduates who had a vision to create an online cashback community, and have spent months striking deals with retailers.

"The site will act as an online community, where members can share information on the latest money-saving deals as well as earning as they spend," said co-owner Glenn Gillespie.

"As membership increases, the deals on offer will improve and there will be a greater pool of knowledge for members to draw on. In this climate, it's an idea could make a lot of cents!"


----------



## fobs (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: New cashback website promises to help consumers beat recession*

Seems a good site alright. Will try it anyway for site I already use!


----------



## mathepac (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: New cashback website promises to help consumers beat recession*

From the new site -* "We are currently experiencing downtime due to high volumes of traffic to the site today!*
* Please bear with us while the problem is resolved!!" *​ 
*
*


----------



## Marion (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: New cashback website promises to help consumers beat recession*

Thanks Kine

It sounds good! I registered in jig time. I didn't see the downtime message.

I just used it on Play.com. 

I have an amex but can't use it on Play - so the bethrifty discount is a bonus.

Marion


----------



## gipimann (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: New cashback website promises to help consumers beat recession*

Hmm, had a look at the site (still showing the "downtime" notice!).

What do posters think of the requirement to provide bank details to get the cashback?  Credit to PayPal account is available too, but that's subject to the vendor's PayPal fee so the cashback would be worth less to me.

Please note I'm not accusing the site of anything untoward, I'm just paranoid about providing bank details online to anyone!


----------



## Marion (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: New cashback website promises to help consumers beat recession*

Hi Gipimann

Your concerns are very legitimate. I will wait and see first off if my account with bethrifty shows the discount. Then, I will figure out how best to receive payment.

I wouldn't be overly happy to give my present bank a/c details to any company that doesn't have a track record. Having said that, I have direct debits with many companies and I provide my credit card details to many others. 

I have a paypal a/c. I suppose one could set up a new bank a/c specifically for this purpose if people thought they would be using the service regularly. 

Marion


----------



## BeThrifty (17 Apr 2009)

*Re: New cashback website promises to help consumers beat recession*

Hi All, 

Just want to leave a quick note to answer some of your queries. 
We fully understand the issues around giving out your bank details to a new startup. 
This is why we included the Paypal option. This way our customers can feel they aren't at risk. 
Hopefully as the site grows, along with its reputation, you can move to using your bank to receive payments via BACS. 

As for the downtime notice, we had a 2 hour surge of traffic caused by numerous press news items and the site featuring as the number 1 story on www.breakingnews.ie 

This was resolved pretty quick and the site is now back up to full speed. 

If you have any other question please don't hesitate to contact us. 

Thanks
[broken link removed]


----------

